# ylhäisö / aatelisto



## Gavril

It looks as though _ylhäisö _and _aatelisto _both mean "nobility", but _aatelinen _is the only word I can find for "noble" (as a noun)_. _Let me know if these sentences sound all right.


_Suomi ja Islanti ovat niitä maita, joilla ei ole ylhäisöä / aatelistoa, kun taas Tanska, Ruotsi ja Norja ovat niitä, joilla sitä on.

Juha Tiainen kuuluu moukarinheiton aatelistoon / ylhäisöön.

Olenko minä muka moukka?? Soisin sinun tietävän, että pikkuserkkuni on aatelinen / ylhäinen!

Aatelisto / yhläisö sijaitsee tärkeyden asteikolla juuri kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolella.



_​Kiitoksia


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Suomi ja Islanti ovat niitä maita, joilla ei ole ylhäisöä / aatelistoa, kun taas Tanska, Ruotsi ja Norja ovat niitä, joilla sitä on."
_*Suomi ja Islanti ovat maita, joilla ei ole aatelistoa, kun taas Tanskassa, Ruotsissa ja Norjassa on. (On Suomessakin. Se on tosin menettänyt kaikki etuoikeutensa.)*_

"__Juha Tiainen kuuluu moukarinheiton aatelistoon / ylhäisöön."_
*Vakiintunut sanonta.*

"_Olenko minä muka moukka?? Soisin sinun tietävän, että pikkuserkkuni on aatelinen / ylhäinen!"
_*Molemmat kelpaavat; tosin "ylhäinen" on harvoin käytetty sana nykyisin.*

"_Aatelisto / yhläisö sijaitsee tärkeyden asteikolla juuri kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolella."
_*Aatelisto sijoittuu tärkeysasteikolla aivan/heti kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolelle.*


----------



## Gavril

Et hyväksynyt _ylhäisö_-sanaa missään minun virkkeistäni. Sanakirjani mukaan se voi kuitenkin tarkoittaa samaa kuin _aatelisto _(eli, "nobility").

Onko sanakirja siis harhaanjohtava tästä asiasta, tai onko ylhäisö vain vanhahtava/vanhentunut aatelistoa tarkoittava sana?



Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Suomi ja Islanti ovat niitä maita, joilla ei ole ylhäisöä / aatelistoa, kun taas Tanska, Ruotsi ja Norja ovat niitä, joilla sitä on."
> _*Suomi ja Islanti ovat maita, joilla ei ole aatelistoa, kun taas Tanskassa, Ruotsissa ja Norjassa on. (On Suomessakin. Se on tosin menettänyt kaikki etuoikeutensa.)*_
> 
> "__Juha Tiainen kuuluu moukarinheiton aatelistoon / ylhäisöön."_
> *Vakiintunut sanonta.*
> 
> "_Olenko minä muka moukka?? Soisin sinun tietävän, että pikkuserkkuni on aatelinen / ylhäinen!"
> _*Molemmat kelpaavat; tosin "ylhäinen" on harvoin käytetty sana nykyisin.*
> 
> "_Aatelisto / yhläisö sijaitsee tärkeyden asteikolla juuri kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolella."
> _*Aatelisto sijoittuu tärkeysasteikolla aivan/heti kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolelle.*


----------



## Ригель

Gavril said:


> Suomi ja Islanti ovat niitä maita, joilla ei ole ylhäisöä / aatelistoa, kun taas Tanska, Ruotsi ja Norja ovat niitä, joilla sitä on.


Both sound good to me, although aatelisto is to be preferred -- ylhäisö is a rather vague expression like 'the high-elite'. Aatelisto is a strict social class.


Gavril said:


> Juha Tiainen kuuluu moukarinheittäjien aatelistoon / ylhäisöön / eliittiin / parhaimmistoon.


Ylhäisö doesn't sound good when used figuratively, aatelisto is ok in this sense, but then it's best employed with something that cannot literally belong to the nobility e.g food/drinks/cars... Example: _Herkkutatti on sienten aatelia. _


Gavril said:


> Olenko minä muka moukka?? Soisin sinun tietävän, että pikkuserkkuni on aatelinen / ylhäistä sukua! /


Ylhäinen as a noun doesn't really exist, otherwise this is grammatically perfectly correct. This sentence sounds, however, rather amusing. If I translated it back into english it would sound something like: _(Are) You calling me a moron? Mind you, my second cousin is of noble birth! _Clearly the follow-up statement has little to bear against the accusation. Maybe you thought that moukka stands literally for someone of low birth? It simply means an unsophisticated/unsensitive/ill-mannered guy, something of an insult if you ask me  Due to the lack of real feudal nobility in our history there's little to survive from the old social classes and hence there's no real word of insult for someone of low birth (e.g boor in english?) -- everyone is of peasant descent! 


Gavril said:


> Aatelisto / yhläisö sijaitsee tärkeysasteikolla heti kuninkaallisen perheen alapuolella / on tärkeysasteikolla heti kuninkaallisesta perheestä seuraava.


Non-figuratively both sound ok, just like in your first sentence and again aatelisto is better.


One fairly common expression sharing the root of ylhäisö is _Teidän Ylhäisyytenne! _i.e _Your Highness!_


----------



## Gavril

Ригель said:


> Both sound good to me, although aatelisto is to be preferred -- ylhäisö is a rather vague expression like 'the high-elite'. Aatelisto is a strict social class.



Thanks, I think this clears up the main difference between _aatelisto _and _ylhäisö_. _ylhäisö _sounds somewhat like "the upper class(es)" in English (although this isn't such a vague expression in some countries/contexts).



> Ylhäinen as a noun doesn't really exist, otherwise this is grammatically perfectly correct. This sentence sounds, however, rather amusing. If I translated it back into english it would sound something like: _(Are) You calling me a moron? Mind you, my second cousin is of noble birth! _Clearly the follow-up statement has little to bear against the accusation. Maybe you thought that moukka stands literally for someone of low birth?



I thought that it could mean this in some contexts. For example, the WSOY English-Finnish dictionary gives "moukka (halventava)" as one option for translating _peasant_. 

What would you suggest instead of _moukka_? Maybe _Olenko minä muka rahvas(ta)_?


----------



## Ригель

Gavril said:


> I thought that it could mean this in some contexts. For example, the WSOY English-Finnish dictionary gives "moukka (halventava)" as one option for translating _peasant_.
> 
> What would you suggest instead of _moukka_? Maybe _Olenko minä muka rahvasta perua/sakkia_?



Rahvas would mean the common people/plebs. In Finnish it doesn't carry any negative connotations, although I'm not sure if that's what you're after here. And yes, this sounds much more natural, something like: _Am I a commoner now or what? _The social class for 'peasants' used to be called 'talonpojat' but you couldn't ask _Olenko minä muka talonpoika? _in any conceivable conversation today. And talonpoika doesn't carry negative connotations either, but then again as landowners they weren't the lowliest of their society -- loads of people were without any class status, namely there were groups like torpparit and loiset, the latter one meaning parasites nowadays, and many others. Concerning moukka, I'm unaware of its etymology and whether it used to have a more specific meaning than just 'uncivilized'. Clearly most feudal peasants would by definition qualify as uncivilized and thus be moukkia but today the word stands for ill-mannered behaviour rather than low social status.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Et hyväksynyt _ylhäisö_-sanaa missään minun virkkeistäni.


Väärin. Ensimmäisessä virkkeessä en puuttunut siihen mitenkään. Ajattelin vastauksia antaessani enemmän sitä, mikä olisi luotevaa kielenkäyttöä kuin sitä, mikä on tarkkaan ottaen oikein. Termisi "sound all right" johdatti minut valitsemalleni linjalle.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Väärin. Ensimmäisessä virkkeessä en puuttunut siihen mitenkään. Ajattelin vastauksia antaessani enemmän sitä, mikä olisi luotevaa kielenkäyttöä kuin sitä, mikä on tarkkaan ottaen oikein. Termisi "sound all right" johdatti minut valitsemalleni linjalle.



Anteeksi, "Et hyväksynyt" oli todennäköisesti huono sananvalinta. Ehkä "et pitänyt" olisi ollut parempi?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Ehkä "et pitänyt" olisi ollut parempi?


Kyllä vaan! En sitä paitsi oikein kyennyt pitämään sanoja "aatelisto" ja "ylhäisö" täysinä synonyymeinä. Anteeksipyyntöön ei kuitenkaan ole mitään aihetta. Sattuuhan näitä!


----------

